# Help with Honey Powder



## pops1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have been given a small amount of honey powder to use but am not sure firstly how much to add to the base and also if it will benefit the soap like normal honey does?.Hopefully somebody has used this and can pass on some hints


----------



## kslo78 (Jun 20, 2009)

I've used it before.  I cannot comment on it reacting like honey cause I've never used the sticky stuff in my soap (that's why I bought the powder). 

My notes indicate to use 2 tablespoons of honey powder per pound of soap.


----------



## pops1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thankyou for the information,mine came without instructions so at least l will know how much to use.


----------



## LunaDementia (Jul 2, 2009)

*honey powder*

I use this in my MP soap in anywhere from 1 to 2 tablespoons per pound but where it really excels is in my bath salts.  I add it to a moisturizing milk bath with colloidal oatmeal, salts, goat milk powder (or coconut milk powder), and finely grated cocoa butter......can't keep it on the shelf.


----------



## carolynp (Jul 3, 2009)

I have had horrible luck with honey powder, the first time I used it I think I tried to dissolve some in some aloe vera juice all it did was turn into a glutenous mess. Then when I went to use it again my container must not have been air tight and moisture had gottton in and now I have a big hard ball of @#$%. It seems that when this stuff comes into contact with any moisture it GELS up. Have you accually used this stuff in a bath? and have you had any problems with it dissolving? I would order mor but at this point I wonder if it is worth it.


----------



## LunaDementia (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes, I've used it in my bath salts.  I don't put tons in, but it seems to dissolve just fine in the hot bathwater.  Maybe it's the heat?


----------



## Celena (Jul 11, 2009)

I just got a honey base and I love it.  I can just add color and sent no messing with oils or powder.


----------

